# Problema con la libreria mplab y al simular con proteus



## yamunaque (May 13, 2012)

HOLA A TODOS DE LA COMUNIDAD...
TENGO EL SIGUIENTE PROBLEMA ES QUE TENGO UN PROGRAMA CON EL PIC16F84A EL PROGRAMA ES EL DE CLAVE DE SEGURIDAD....

;
; ZONA DE DATOS **********************************************************************

	__CONFIG   _CP_OFF &  _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC
	LIST	   P=16F84A
	INCLUDE  <P16F84A.INC>

	CBLOCK  0x0C
	ENDC

; La clave puede tener cualquier tamaño y su longitud se calcula:

#DEFINE  LongitudClave	(FinClaveSecreta-ClaveSecreta)
#DEFINE  CerraduraSalida	PORTA,3

; ZONA DE CÓDIGOS ********************************************************************

	ORG	0
	goto 	Inicio
	ORG	4
	goto	ServicioInterrupcion


............

...........

ClaveIncorrecta
	movlw	MensajeClaveIncorrecta
	call	LCD_Mensaje
Retardo
	call	Retardo_2s
	call	Retardo_1s
InicializaTodo
	bcf	CerraduraSalida		; Desactiva la cerradura.
	clrf	ContadorCaracteres		; Inicializa este contador.
	movlw	ClaveTecleada		; FSR apunta a la primera dirección de la RAM
	movwf	FSR			; donde se va a almacenar la clave tecleada.
	call	LCD_Borra		; Borra la pantalla.
	movlw	MensajeTeclee		; Aparece el mensaje para que introduzca la clave. 
	call	LCD_Mensaje
	call	LCD_Linea2		; Los asteriscos se visualizan en la segunda línea.
FinInterrupcion
	call	Teclado_EsperaDejePulsar
	bcf	INTCON,RBIF
	retfie	

	INCLUDE  <TECLADO.INC>
	INCLUDE  <LCD_4BIT.INC>
	INCLUDE  <LCD_MENS.INC>
	INCLUDE  <RETARDOS.INC>

; Las posiciones de memoria RAM donde se guardará la clave leída se definen al final, después
; de los Includes, ya que van a ocupar varias posiciones de memoria mediante el 
; direccionamiento indirecto utilizado.

	CBLOCK
	ClaveTecleada
	ENDC

	END				; Fin del programa.



********************************************************

YA AGREGUE LAS BIBLIOTECAS EN EL DISCO C:// DONDE INSTALE MI MPLAB...
ME COMPILA Y TODO LO DEMÁS

PERO A LA HORA QUE QUIERO SIMULAR EN EL PROTEUS NO ME FUNCIONA


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 14, 2012)

Saludos yamunaque.
En la página de Simulación con Proteus de circuitos con microcontroladores capítulo 19.
Esta la solución del porque no funciona el programa en PROTEUS
Realiza los cambios a la librería TECLADO.INC que se mencionan.
También hay que realizar cambios a la librería LCD_4BIT.INC

En esa pagina explican con detalle los cambios a realizar para simular en PROTEUS.

PD. Recuerda hacer una copia de seguridad de las librerías,
y usar la librería TECLADO.INC sin modificar, cuando grabes el PIC.

Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## yamunaque (May 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias hermano!


----------

